# My Palms froze!!!!



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

I have some palms in my back yard that took the big freeze and now the fronds are brown. What do I do? Do I cut them all off and see if new ones grow or are they done? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't do anything right now. Wait until it warms up and see what they look like. You can always cut the dead limbs off later.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Floatin Doc said:


> Don't do anything right now. Wait until it warms up and see what they look like. You can always cut the dead limbs off later.


X2


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

X3


----------



## slpfishingmom (May 12, 2009)

x4. Leave them alone for now. Wait for the new growth to start and then trim off the brown ones. We may all have what they call a hurricane cut on our palms this year.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Mine suffered the same fate, I cut them all off and pretty much have stumps. Those too are blackened, look rotten so I am not sure if they are going to make it. 

I think this is a Home Depot conspiracy because when I went there to get burlap to protect my plants from the freeze they were sold out......dude said

"I guess we will see you in the spring for new plants." :hairout:


----------

